# Some interesting facts about BMW Motorsport since its return to the DTM in 2012.



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

Another extremely successful DTM season for BMW Motorsport drew to a close in Hockenheim (DE). Both the Drivers' and the Team titles went to Munich, thanks to Marco Wittmann (DE) and BMW Team RMG. The key facts and figures from last season and the three years since the DTM comeback in 2012.

*2014 season: *

BMW achieved five wins, 11 podiums, four pole positions and four fastest laps in the 2014 DTM season.
No other manufacturer won as many races as BMW in 2014.
Marco Wittmann is the youngest German DTM champion of all time.
Not since Bernd Schneider in 2001 has a DTM driver managed to secure the Drivers' title with two races remaining.
BMW Team RMG finished second from bottom in the Team standings in 2013, but has now won the title in dominant fashion just one year later.
BMW Team RMG won half of all the races in the 2014 season.
The BMW M4 DTM is the fourth DTM car to win the title in its debut season, after the BMW 635 CSi (1984), BMW M3 (1987) and BMW M3 DTM (2012).
The BMW M4 DTM won on its first outing in Hockenheim.


*Since the DTM comeback in 2012: *

BMW has won six of nine titles in three years.
BMW has won 15 of 30 DTM races since returning to the series. That is a ratio of 50 per cent.
13 of 30 pole positions have gone to BMW.
BMW drivers have claimed 35 podiums.
BMW Motorsport has scored 1094 points in its three years in the DTM - more than any other manufacturer.
BMW has won two out of three Drivers', Team and Manufacturers' Championships in the three years since its comeback.
BMW has the "Rookie of the Year" in its ranks for the third time in a row.
BMW is the only manufacturer to have occupied the top four positions at the end of a race in the last three years - at the DTM race in Spielberg in 2014.
_*Read about Marco Wittmann's road to the driver championship 2014 here!*_


----------

